# looking for a quiet power supply



## buffyvpsfan (Jul 27, 2015)

my corsair 1200 watt power supply is loud and its almost 5 years old at this point.  looking to replace it with somehting a little less wattage but would be enough to power two gtx 970 or 2 r9 390x.  i was looking into be quiet power supply but was wondering if there were any good cheap but good power supplies out there.  anything between 1000 watts and 850 watts is perfect.


----------



## peche (Jul 27, 2015)

i cannot complain about my thermaltake units, TR2 700W 80plus bronze o my gaming rig & TR2 430W o my work rig, they are pretty nice units, i have run my main PC mostly with just 2 fans for the rad [gelid slim profile fans, pretty silent] ad did't notice noise at all ...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 27, 2015)

buffyvpsfan said:


> any good cheap but good power supplies


Nope.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 27, 2015)

What is your budget, and in what currency?


----------



## buffyvpsfan (Jul 27, 2015)

i can spend atleast $200 preferable(USD)


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Cougar make a couple of reasonable priced PSU's with quiet 140mm fans one gold rated, the GX800, and one Bronze rated, the CMX1000

Or EVGA which has a 10 year warranty and a Gold rating.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G28N0652


----------



## peche (Jul 27, 2015)

buffyvpsfan said:


> i can spend atleast $200 preferable(USD)


with that budget? come on fella... chose like a champ...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...8&cm_re=seasoic_silent-_-17-151-088-_-Product


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 27, 2015)

peche said:


> with that budget? come on fella... chose like a champ...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...8&cm_re=seasoic_silent-_-17-151-088-_-Product




Your for sure on the right track, however he is wanting something 850 w to 1000 w so here is one: 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151111


Just doesn't get any better than a Seasonic Platinum supply. 

And........It is in your budget range. 

Nice thing about the Seasonic's are that the fan will not even move unless it starts to get under a fairly heavy load. I have a 750 watt Gold and an 860 watt Platinum and they are usually completely silent.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 27, 2015)

EVGA GS or PS 850W-1000W


----------



## RCoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Why not EVGA G2 or Sea Sonic Platinum? The Platinum's turn the fan off entirely if the unit isn't generating much heat.


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 27, 2015)

I'd also recommend *Seasonic or be quiet!*
Both make superb power supplies.

Corsair PSUs are good as well.
Don't have any experience with EVGA PSUs though...


----------



## buffyvpsfan (Jul 28, 2015)

i think i'm going to go with the seasonic! thanks guys~!


----------



## peche (Jul 28, 2015)

buffyvpsfan said:


> i think i'm going to go with the seasonic! thanks guys~!


well played !
Seasonic is well know for quality units!


----------



## buffyvpsfan (Jul 28, 2015)

one last request:
how much power(wattage) do u need for a i7 5820k with:
2x gtx 970's 
or
2x r9 290x


----------



## peche (Jul 28, 2015)

do it yourself!
http://powersupplycalculator.net/ fill your complete specs there... calculator will give to the correct answer, 

Regards,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 28, 2015)

OP, not to dissuade you from the Seasonic Platinum PSU's, but Newegg has the EVGA GS-1050 for $120 after MIR and the Corsair RM850 for $110, also after MIR.  You might want to investigate them for the money savings. 
I wouldn't put 2 x 290x's in a H440, because of it's airflow, unless you plan to water cool them.


----------



## Brett Stevens (Jul 28, 2015)

Here is a good resource for research before purchasing a PSU...


https://community.newegg.com/eggxpert/computer_hardware/f/135081/t/45344.aspx

Have fun!


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 28, 2015)

My Seasonic's fan won't even turn on if it's only warm if set to "Hybrid" fan mode. 80PLUS Platinum and gold units are undoubtedly going to be the quietest as they produce the least amount of waste heat. As far as brand, I personally like Seasonic and Corsair.


----------



## Gokufighther (Aug 2, 2015)

EVGA's 1000 watt platium rated power supplies (the ones made by superflower and have eco mode) those are golden. semi fanless, double ball bearing, less than 20db under 100% load, platinum rated AND 10 years of warrenty, best psu to date, also it is teir 1


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 2, 2015)

EVGA's PSUs are indeed top notch, usually SuperFlower OEM (probably the best platform around right now), and occasionally a SeaSonic here and there (not bad either!).


----------



## Jetster (Aug 2, 2015)

The Corsair HXi 850i and HXi 1000 are quiet


----------



## manofthem (Aug 2, 2015)

@buffyvpsfan I'm surprised your Corsair 1200 is loud. My AX1200 is quiet and great, even running 2 290s. 

But also, I have a Seasonic 660 platinum that's been fantastic, definitely highly recommended


----------



## erocker (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't think I've seen or heard my HX1000i's fan spin up once. It's silent.


----------



## Frick (Aug 3, 2015)

You could get a 1500W unit with hybrid cooling, then you can load several hundred watts before the fan turns on. It's probably not worth it in your case.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 3, 2015)

Jetster said:


> The Corsair HXi 850i and HXi 1000 are quiet



As is the HX750i I use.


----------

